# Mein neuer PC, eure Meinung interessiert mich!



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Erst einmal hallo @ all. Ich bin ganz neu hier und möchte mich gerne informieren.
Dieses Jahr habe ich mich entschlossen, mir einen neuen PC bauen zu lassen. Leider ist es für Leien gar nicht einfach sich im www zurecht zu finden. Der  Hardware - Markt ist doch gigantisch und überseht mit zig Produkten.

Dennoch bin ich nach einigen Wochen zu meinem persönlichen PC gekommen und habe mir einige Sachen zusammen gestellt. Nun ist meine Frage an euch, was ihr von dieser Konfiguration haltet und sie einschätzt.

Primär geht es mir um Archivarbeiten, die es gilt zu entpacken. Office arbeiten. Bild/Film Bearbeitung in HD Format und hin und wieder sicherlich auch das ein oder andere Spiel.


Zu meiner persönlichen Konfiguration, habe ich gewählt:


Gehäuse
Fractal Design Define R4 - Tower - ATX - ohne Netzteil ( ATX ) - Titanium Gray - USB/Audio

Netzteil
750 Watt Seasonic X-Series Modular 80+ Gold 750W | ATX 2.3 | 120mm FAN | Kabelmanagement

Mainboard
Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI | E-ATX | C606 | Sockel 2011 | DDR3 | eSATA | SATA-III | SAS-II | USB 3.0 | Gb-LAN

Prozessor
Intel Core i7-3820 (Sandy Bridge E) | 4x 3.60GHz | LGA2011 Socket | Box

CPU Kühlung
Arctic Cooling Freezer I30 - Prozessorkühler - ( Socket 1155, Socket 1156, Socket 2011 ) - Aluminium, 
120 mm

Arbeitsspeicher
Corsair Vengeance - Memory - 16 GB : 4 x 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3 - 1600 MHz / PC3-12800 - CL9 - 1.5 V - ungepuffert - nicht-ECC 

Grafikkarte
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC (GV-N670OC-2GD)
| GTX 670 | 2 GB GDDR5 | 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort | übertaktet

Festplatte. 1
Samsung 840 Pro Series MZ-7PD128 - Solid-State-Disk - 128 GB - intern - 6.4 cm ( 2.5" ) - SATA-600

Festplatte. 2
WD Caviar Green WD30EZRX | Stromsparend | HDD 3 TB | intern 3.5" | SATA-III | Puffer: 64 MB

Laufwerk
LG GH24NS95 - DVD Brenner-Laufwerk - 24x/8x/16x - DVD+-R/RW - DVD-RAM - SATA - bulk
- schwarz - ohne Software



Wenn ich etwas vergessen habe, bitte ich euch mich darüber zu informieren. Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Meinungen und Kritik


MfG Chris


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Gehäuse: das ist schon absolute Oberklasse. Es gibt sehr gute und auch leise Gehäuse schon ab 40€. Wenn Du das weißt und trotzdem das Fractal nehmen wilst, dann ist das okay.

Netzteil: viel zu übertrieben. Ein moderner PC braucht als gutes MARKENNetzteil maximal eine 450-500W-Version

CPU+Board: Sockel 2011 ist als Kombi viel zu teuer, es gibt in Games keine nennenswerten Vorteile im Vergleich zu einem Sockel1155-Setting mit i5-3470 oder 3570 + Mainboard für 80-120€, und falls um irrgendwelche Anwendungen geht, die vlt doch etwas mehr profitieren zB wegen Hyperthreading, würd ich statt des i5 einen i7-3770 nehmen - mehr aber auf keinen Fall. Der ist dann auch nicht mehr viel billiger als der So2011-Prozessor, ABER beim Board sparst Du auf jeden Fall. Oder hast Du Tests gesehen, in denen speziell Deine Anwendungen der i7-3820 so deutlich viel schneller läuft, dass es sich lohnt?

Mainboard: selbst für ein so2011-Board ist das sauteuer - das bringt nichts. 

RAM: besser 2x8 GB nehmen. Ist vlt sogar günstiger.

Festplatte: eine "green" ist nicht so empfehlenswert, wenn da auch Spiele draufkommen. Und auch fürs Achrivieren könnte es hemmen, das weiß ich aber nicht so genau...  Nimm lieber eine normale, 7200 U/min und nicht eco/green. Und nicht vergessen: selbst die beste platte kann mal kaputtgehen, also denk an ein Backup-Laifwerk


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> CPU+Board: Sockel 2011 ist als Kombi viel zu teuer, es gibt in Games keine nennenswerten Vorteile im Vergleich zu einem Sockel1155-Setting mit i5-3470 oder 3570 + Mainboard für 80-120€, und falls um irrgendwelche Anwendungen geht, die vlt doch etwas mehr profitieren zB wegen Hyperthreading, würd ich statt des i5 einen i7-3770 nehmen - mehr aber auf keinen Fall. Der ist dann auch nicht mehr viel billiger als der So2011-Prozessor, ABER beim Board sparst Du auf jeden Fall. Oder hast Du Tests gesehen, in denen speziell Deine Anwendungen der i7-3820 so deutlich viel schneller läuft, dass es sich lohnt?
> 
> Mainboard: selbst für ein so2011-Board ist das sauteuer - das bringt nichts.
> 
> RAM: besser 2x8 GB nehmen. Ist vlt sogar günstiger.


 

Ja da magst du sicherlich Recht haben. Vom Preis her ist es wirklich intenfiv. So wir der jetzt da steht komme ich auch ca 1.600 EUR
Diese Kombination Board & Prozessor wurden mir halt soweit empfohlen.

Der 3770K passt dann aber nicht mehr auf das Board. Mit der Green bin ich mir auch noch etwas unschlüssig. Aber die meisten Tests sind positiv. Und sicherlich können alle Platten in rauch aufgehen. Zudem DDR3 fällt mir aber ein: 4x4, kostet nur einen Bruchteil des Preises der 2x8 GB. Beim Sockel 2011 bringen der 4 Riegel durch Quad Channel Geschwindigkeitsvorteile ^^ Das wurde mir auch schon mehrfach bestätigt.
Kann da aber aus eigener Praxis noch keine Meinung zu sagen. Daher sind mir eure Meinungen auch wichtig um das ganze System abzurunden


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Ja da magst du sicherlich Recht haben. Vom Preis her ist es wirklich intenfiv. So wir der jetzt da steht komme ich auch ca 1.600 EUR
> Diese Kombination Board & Prozessor wurden mir halt soweit empfohlen.
> 
> Der 3770K passt dann aber nicht mehr auf das Board.


 das Board ist ja eh viel viel zu teuer. Es gitb für so1155 nen Haufen sehr gute Modelle schon ab 50€, ich würd ab 80€ schauen.

Ach ja: das Board, was Du rausgesucht hast, ist E-ATX - da musst Du schauen, ob das überhaupt zu Gehäuse und Netzteil passt, WENN Du das Board denn überhaupt nimmst.





> Mit der Green bin ich mir auch noch etwas unschlüssig. Aber die meisten Tests sind positiv.


 die meisten Tests legen aber auch keinen Wert auf Spieleperformance  



> Zudem DDR3 fällt mir aber ein: 4x4, kostet nur einen Bruchteil des Preises der 2x8 GB.


 Ein Bruchteil? Das kann auf keinen Fall sein, es kann wenn überhaupt sein, dass ein 2x8GB-Kit ETWAS teurer als ein 4x4GB-Kit ist. Guckst Du: 

4x4GB-Kits ab 80€, 2-3 Sets auch ab 70€: DDR3 240pin mit Kitgr

oder 2 Kits zu je 2x4GB sind sogar eher etwas teurer: DDR3 240pin mit Kitgr pro Kit eher ab 38€. 


Als Vergleich: 

pro 8GB-Riegel ab 35€: DDR3 240pin mit Einzelmodulgr also 2 Stück auch 70-80€

16GB-Kits mit 2x8GB ab 75€: DDR3 240pin mit Kitgr


und das sind alles DDR3-1600er-Riegel.




> Beim Sockel 2011 bringen der 4 Riegel durch Quad Channel Geschwindigkeitsvorteile ^^ Das wurde mir auch schon mehrfach bestätigt.


 das kann natürlich sein, aber so2011 ist halt insgesamt zu teuer, außer Du hast echt verlässliche Tests, die für DEINE Anwendungen große Vorteile zeigen. Die müssten aber selbst dann, wenn Du ein Board für "nur" 150€ nimmst, wirklich relevant sein im Vergleich zu einem i5-3570 oder i7-3770

hier zB ein paar Werte für Datei-Entpacken: http://ht4u.net/reviews/2012/intel_core_i7_3820/index20.php  und da ist der i7-3820 ähnlich wie der i5-32500 oder i7-2600 - und die sind wiederum die Vorgänger vom i5-3570 und i7-3770, also auf keinen Fall schneller. Der i5-3820 ist also vermutlich nicht schneller als die beiden So 1155-CPUs der 3500/3700er-Familie.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Das war vor einigen Wochen das Ausgangsmaterial  Darauf hat sich alles aufgebaut. Ich sage ja, das ist zum verrückt werden.
"Das Mainboard ist leider nicht zum Gehäuse kompatibel (E-ATX zu ATX). Vom gleichem Gehäusehersteller gibt es zwar auch XL-Varianten, jedoch nicht in  Titanium Gray, ich bitte Sie entweder ein anderes Gehäuse oder ein anderes Mainboard(Standard ATX) auszuchen."





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Hmm, du fragst nach Meinung zu diesem System ... dann wird dir ausführlich geantwortet & du nimmst dir den Rat nicht zu Herzen.

Ich kann Herb eigentlich nur Recht geben, gerade was RAM, CPU und die damit gewählte Plattform betrifft. 

Das gesparte Geld kannst du in eine bessere Grafikkarte, z.B. 670 oder gar 680 investieren, oder du nimmst eine Radeon. Wobei ich immer zu nVidia raten würde.

Festplatte bin ich persönlich dicht bei dir, Betriebssystem etc.pp. auf die SSD, Spiele eben auf die CaviarGreen. Ich glaube kaum, dass man hier wirklich den Geschwindigkeitsverluste merkt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Der Laden ist nicht unbedingt günstig, aber es geht noch grad so... außer die Graka ist nur eine normale GTX 660 - das sollte unbedingt eine GTX 660 Ti sein, oder ne AMD 7950. Und Das Netzteil ist nicht so prall, der Hersteller eher "billig". Nimm lieber Be Quiet, Seasonic oder so, aber dann reichen 500W auch völlig.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Enermax mit 450-500 Watt. Ich empfehle nichts anderes mehr!


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Laden ist nicht unbedingt günstig, aber es geht noch grad so... außer die Graka ist nur eine normale GTX 660 - das sollte unbedingt eine GTX 660 Ti sein, oder ne AMD 7950. Und Das Netzteil ist nicht so prall, der Hersteller eher "billig". Nimm lieber Be Quiet, Seasonic oder so, aber dann reichen 500W auch völlig.


 

Nur gibt es eindeutige Fehler... Die ganzen Komponenten passen in keinster Weiße zusammen! Vom Preis ist das natürlich aber ein deutlicher Unterschied von fast 500 EUR.


Sicherheitshalber weise ich auf folgende Punkte hin:
-Mainboard und CPU + Lüfter sind nicht zueinander kompatibel, ich habe mir erlaubt, Alternativen anzubieten, die Preise finden Sie in Klammern; sie werden bei der Gesamtberechnung nicht berücksichtigt, falls die Komponenten nicht auf dem angefragten Mainboard verbaut werden sollten!

-Samsung 830-Serie-SSDs sind nicht mehr lieferbar, daher habe ich die Nachfolger-Serie angeboten

-LG GH22NS50 werden gleichfalls nicht mehr gebaut, dort habe ich Ihnen den GH24NS90 als Nach-Nachfolger angeboten


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir Ihnen ein attraktives Angebot machen konnten und bleibe für Rückfragen gerne verfügbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

i.A. Florian Brux-Kuhnert, Dipl.-Ing. (FH)


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Enermax mit 450-500 Watt. Ich empfehle nichts anderes mehr!



Netzteil 500W Enermax  Gibt es Tests zu deinem Netzteil? Macht einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Nur gibt es eindeutige Fehler... Die ganzen Komponenten passen in keinster Weiße zusammen! Vom Preis ist das natürlich aber ein deutlicher Unterschied von fast 500 EUR.


 was passt in keinster Weise zusammen? Stammt die Aussage jetzt von Dir oder vom Shop? Scheint vom Sgop zu kommen, aber auf welche Zusammenstellung bezieh sich die Aussage?




> Sicherheitshalber weise ich auf folgende Punkte hin:
> -Mainboard und CPU + Lüfter sind nicht zueinander kompatibel, ich habe mir erlaubt, Alternativen anzubieten, die Preise finden Sie in Klammern; sie werden bei der Gesamtberechnung nicht berücksichtigt, falls die Komponenten nicht auf dem angefragten Mainboard verbaut werden sollten!


 Natürlich kommt für nen i5-3570 oder i7-3770 nur ein anderes Mainboard, nämlich für Sockel 1155 inFrage, das ist ja klar. Beim CPU-Kühler ist an sich wiederum jedes aktuelle Modell auch für sockel 1155 kompatibel.


Und ein Enermax ist immer Top, da braucht man keinen Test


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Ja vom Shop. Und ich habe mir eben den 1155 angeschaut und werde mich damit auf jeden Fall beschäftigen. Das Board kostet über 130 EUR weniger!
Da ging es um Board und Prozessor was nicht passen würde!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Ein Board mit H77-Chipsatz sollte an sich sogar 200€ weniger kosten     das so2011-Board von Gigabyte kostet selbst im billigsten Shop mehr als 270€, und alle Boards für sockel 1155 von Gigabyte mit H77-Chipsatz (worauf ja das Angebot hindeutet => GA-H77)  kosten um die 80€, nicht mehr. 

Selbst wenn der Shop überall 20% teurer ist als Onlineshops, müsste die PreisDIFFERENZ an sich höher sein als nur 130€ - außer er hat das so2011-Board wiederum ungewöhnlich günstig angeboten ^^


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

@ Herb, was meinst du? Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard Sockel 1155 (ATX,  Intel Z77, 3x PCI-e 3.0, 4x DDR3, 2x SATA III, 6x USB 3.0, DVI, HDMI, VGA)

Sollte ich das völlig überzogen teure gegen das hier tauschen? Ich will ja auch nicht die ganze Welt übertakten wollen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Das Board wäre gut, dann solltest Du aber unbedingt einen i5-3570 oder i7-3770 mit dem Zusatz "k" nehmen, denn nur die kann man ohne Einschränkung übertakten. Im letzten Zusammenstelling ist ja  auch passenderweise der 3770K drin

Und mit so einem Board kann man auch nicht schlechter übertakten als mit einem für 200 oder 300€... die ganz teuren Boards haben nur minimale Vorteile beim Übertakten.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Ja okay, dann tausche ich Board und den i7 wieder gegen den eh, als ersten ausgewählten K aus! Super, dann bin ich ja froh, das ich mich hier angemeldet habe. 
Bist du dann sonst soweit einverstanden oder gibt es noch etwas zu optimieren? Bis auf das bekannte (Platte) und Speicher, lasse ich einfach mal so im Raum stehen!

PS: Passt dann auch mein Tower wieder?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Der Tower ganz von Beginn? Der passt in jedem Falle.

Also, was genau nimmst Du denn nun?

i7-3770k, Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, den Tower, ein Enermax 500W, RAM und PLatte, ne SSD Samsung 840 mit 120GB... und was noch? Welche Grafkkarte? Ich würd mind eine GTX 660 Ti nehmen, das Ti ist wichtig. Beim CPU-Kühler mal schauen, da gibt es viele. In das Design Define R4 Gehäuse würde aber der Freezer i30 passen.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Intel Core i7-2700K Quad-Core Prozessor Boxed (3,5GHz, Sockel 1155, 8MB Cache, 95 Watt)

Ist der korrekt? Nein auf keinem Fall TI die raucht noch vor Ablauf der Garantie durch. Hat mein Kollege auch schlechte Erfahrungen! Und von TI wurde mir seitens Shop auch abgeraten. Ich werde die: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC nehmen.
Obwohl die durch die Bank nur punktet. Ich bleibe bei der 670


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-2700K Quad-Core Prozessor Boxed (3,5GHz, Sockel 1155, 8MB Cache, 95 Watt)
> 
> Ist der korrekt? Nein auf keinem Fall TI die raucht noch vor Ablauf der Garantie durch. Hat mein Kollege auch schlechte Erfahrungen! Und von TI wurde mir seitens Shop auch abgeraten. Ich werde die: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC nehmen.
> Obwohl die durch die Bank nur punktet. Ich bleibe bei der 670


also, ne GTX 660 Ti raucht normalerweise nicht ab, sonst würde es hier massenhaft Leute geben, denen das passiert ist (und auch im Schwesterforum der PCGH  ), aber ne GTX 670 ist natürlich nochmal besser. Abrauchen kann jede Grafikkarte mal, es gibt kein Modell, von dem Du nicht ein paar Leute findest, denen die Karte verreckt ist...

Und lieber keinen i7-2700k, der ist "veraltet", nimm einen i7-3770k. Der wäre aber - falls Du bei amazon bestellst - dort recht teuer. Den kriegst Du aber bei Shops wie mindfactory oder hardwareversand.de ab 260€ http://geizhals.at/de/intel_core_i7-3770k_bx80637i73770k_a761779.html wirklich schlechter ist der i7-2700k aber nicht, ihm fehlt aber der Support für PCIe3.0 fpr Grafikkarten, was NOCH nichts ausmacht


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Ist der korrekt? Nein auf keinem Fall TI die raucht noch vor Ablauf der Garantie durch. Hat mein Kollege auch schlechte Erfahrungen! Und von TI wurde mir seitens Shop auch abgeraten. Ich werde die: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC nehmen.
> Obwohl die durch die Bank nur punktet. Ich bleibe bei der 670



1. Hm, höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal, dass es bei der GTX 660 Ti ein erhöhtes Ausfallrisiko geben soll.

2. Gibt es eigentlich nicht "die" (GTX 660) Ti Grafikkarte, sondern das ist ein Grafikchip von NVidia, der von verschiedenen Kartenherstellern verbaut wird.

3. Eigentlich ist ein "Abrauchen" kurz vor Ende der "Garantie" (besser: gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht) doch sehr begrüßenswert, da Du dann in jedem Fall Ersatz bekommst, häufig bereits das Nachfolgemodell.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Klar meine ich ja Intel Core i7-3770K 3,5 GHz (Ivy Bridge) Sockel 1155 - tray Krass der Junge kostet mal 286,90 EUR schluck! Aber okay, ich spare dann ja trotze dem!
Mit dem Netzteil bin ich mir auch noch nicht so sicher. Aber dann habe ich es bald und kann endlich bestellen!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Is halt die Frage, ob Du vom i7-3770k wirklich einen merkbaren Vorteil zum deutlich günstigeren i5-3570k hast. Das kannst Du Dir ja noch überlegen.

Und schau auch nach der Version mit Lüfter dabei (boxed), denn die ist idR nicht teurer, hat aber eine längere Garantie von Intel aus, und manchmal ist die Version mit Lüfter sogar günstiger als die "tray, weil die viel öfter verkauft werden.


Netzteil: gute Marken sind eben Enermax, Seasonic, BeQuiet... und 500W reichen dann auch. Manche Markenhersteller haben auch "billigere" Modelle, dann vlt eher 550W nehmen. Aber ganz grob: so 60-100€, das sind gute, passende Modelle,


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

@Spassbremse  Du kannst ja gerne Mal den Herrn Dohrwardt von Siggelkow Computer in HH anrufen und fragen, wieviele TI er reklamieren musste und ersetzte. Ich habe keine Ahnung! Und ob das stimmt, kann ich ebenso wenig beurteilen. Vielleicht vertritt er ja auch nur seine persönliche Meinung zu dieser Karte! Jeder hat ja so seine Vorlieben. Leistung ist auf Dauer meiner Meinung nach die Langlebigkeit.
Oder müssen wir jetzt alle Grafik ändernd mit *Crisis 3* Soll ja bald dazu auch etwas neues geben. Ich hoffe das ist mit der 670 alles ruckelfrei spielbar?!


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Netzteil: gute Marken sind eben Enermax, Seasonic, BeQuiet... und 500W reichen dann auch. Manche Markenhersteller haben auch "billigere" Modelle, dann vlt eher 550W nehmen. Aber ganz grob: so 60-100€, das sind gute, passende Modelle,



Enermax hört sich gut an und liest sich gut. Habe mir gerade etwas durchgelesen. Denke das passt dann so auch. Aber ein "billiges" Modell muss nicht sein. Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben mit dem sparen am falschem Ende.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab folgendes NT: Enermax Revolution 87+ 550 Watt & Modular, dürfte das sein: ERV550AWT-G.

550 Watt nur desshalb, weil es IMO die kleinste Einstiegsgröße ist bzw. war. Jetzt gibt es bereits Platinum mit 500 Watt, ENERMAX.DE - Platimax


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab folgendes NT: Enermax Revolution 87+ 550 Watt & Modular, dürfte das sein: ERV550AWT-G.
> 
> 550 Watt nur desshalb, weil es IMO die kleinste Einstiegsgröße ist bzw. war. Jetzt gibt es bereits Platinum mit 500 Watt, ENERMAX.DE - Platimax



Zu welchem würdest du mir raten? EPM600AWT?


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich? Selbst 500 Watt sind für dein geplantes System überdimensioniert. 

Wenn ich mir heute ein NT kaufen müsste, dann wohl das 500 Watt Platimax ... was willst du mit 600 Watt? 

Mehr ist nicht immer besser.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

600W sind zu viel. So ein gutes Enermax ist mit 400W schon besser als andere mit 600W. Die Watt sind ja nur die Maximalwerte, und so ein PC, wie Du ihn im Sinn hast, verbraucht im Maximum vlt 300-330W. Entscheident ist eben, dass ein Netzeil die Werte (die Watt werden intern ja auf versch Stromstärken transformiert, jede Stromstärke hat ein eigenes Maximum, die Summ der Maxima ergibt dann die "Watt" des Netzteils) stabil und zuverlässig bringt und beim Wandeln nciht zu viel Strom verschenkt. und da ist ein gutes mit 400-450W schon besser als billige mit zB 600W, auch weil die guten Hersteller nicht schummelt: ein 450W-Modell kann dann eben 450W auch wirklich langfristig bringen, bei einem billigen 600W-Modell sind die 600W oft nur theoretisch möglich, und dann kommen "im PC" viel weniger an, und auf Dauer hält es 600W auch gar nicht durch.


und wegen der 660 Ti: wie gesagt, eine GTX 670 ist sowieso besser. Aber evlt hat der Shop einfach nur eine fehlerhafte Charge bekommen, so das was kann vorkommen, zB dass der gleiche Arbeiter den gleichen Fehler beim Aufsetzen des Kühlers gemacht hat, oder dass der Lieferant für bestimmte Kondensatoren eine ganze Fuhre mit 1000 Stück fehlerhafter Kondensatoren geliefert hat. Aber es ist wirklich so: im allgemeinen ist die  QUOTE an defekten 660 Ti Karten sicher nicht relevant höher als bei anderen Karten. Die ZAHL an defekten Karten vlt schon eher, weil die Karte einfach sehr beliebt ist (nicht "zu schwach" wie die GTX 660, aber bei weitem nicht so teuer wie eine GTX 670 lange Zeit war)


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mehr ist nicht immer besser.


Das stimmt! Aber nach hinten heraus Luft ist doch nicht schlecht 

@Herb, kann das sein? 
Intel Core i7 3770K 4x3.50GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge 195.30€ Wäre mit Lüfter.

Bei: http://www.hoh.de Kostet die Kiste 280,49 € !


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Das stimmt! Aber nach hinten heraus Luft ist doch nicht schlecht
> 
> @Herb, kann das sein?
> Intel Core i7 3770K 4x3.50GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge 195.30€ Wäre mit Lüfter.
> ...


 

Der Händler sitzt in England, FALLS das überhaupt stimmt... hat auch kein richtiges Impressum. Ich würde niemals so was teures bei einem Shop holen, der sich nicht schon eine Weile etabliert hat. Es KÖNNTE sein, dass der wegen des günstigen Wechselkurses zum Pfund und wenn er zudem vlt das ganze "Privat" macht und keinen richtigen Laden hat wirklich zu dem Preis verkauft. Aber was ist dann, wenn was nicht klappt, Garantie usw. ?


Mein Link weiter oben zu geizhals.at/de : da siehst Du bei den Anbeitern auch Wertungen inkl. der Zahl an Wertungen, das ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Wie gesagt: bei mindfactory zB kriegst Du den i7-3770k für ca 260€.


*edit* wenn ich die Adresse eingebe, dann müsste der Shop im "Edelkaufhaus" Harrod's in London sein...


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> @Spassbremse  Du kannst ja gerne Mal den Herrn Dohrwardt von Siggelkow Computer in HH anrufen und fragen, wieviele TI er reklamieren musste und ersetzte. Ich habe keine Ahnung! Und ob das stimmt, kann ich ebenso wenig beurteilen. Vielleicht vertritt er ja auch nur seine persönliche Meinung zu dieser Karte! Jeder hat ja so seine Vorlieben. Leistung ist auf Dauer meiner Meinung nach die Langlebigkeit.
> Oder müssen wir jetzt alle Grafik ändernd mit *Crisis 3* Soll ja bald dazu auch etwas neues geben. Ich hoffe das ist mit der 670 alles ruckelfrei spielbar?!



...und ohne Dich jetzt verwirren zu wollen, GTX 660 Ti und GTX 670 (genauso wie die 680 und 690) basieren alle auf dem GK 104 (das ist der eigentliche Chip), nur das bei der "Ti" ein paar ROPs (render output unit) deaktiviert wurden und das Speicherinterface, im Gegensatz zu den "Großen" nur 192bit, anstatt 256bit breit ist. 

Aber abgesehen davon, wenn Dir Langlebigkeit wichtig ist, empfehle ich Dir, nach Karten der Firma EVGA Ausschau zu halten. Diese gewährt grundsätzlich 3 Jahre Garantie und gegen einen kleinen Aufpreis (wir reden von einer niedrigen zweistelligen Summe) kannst Du diese auf 5 bzw. 10 Jahre verlängern lassen.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Um hier zu einem Abschluss zu kommen. Änderungen an meinem beschrieben PC System:


1.Intel Core i7 3770K 4x3.50GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge
2.Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard Sockel 1155 (ATX,  Intel Z77, 3x PCI-e 3.0, 4x DDR3, 2x SATA III, 6x USB 3.0, DVI, HDMI, VGA)
3.500 Watt Enermax Platimax Modular 80+ Platin
4.Western Digital WD2002FAEX Black 2TB 

Sind alle Angaben korrekt? Macht es 100%tig Sinn diese vier beschriebenen Positionen durch die meinige zu ersetzen?


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> f 5 bzw. 10 Jahre verlängern lassen.



Glaube ich aber kaum das in 10 Jahren noch eine 600 Reihe relevant sein wird  Ich möchte, das dieses System 3 Jahre zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichtet. Danach lasse ich mich gerne erneut inspirieren, aber für diese Wochen reicht es mir echt.
Zig Händler angeschrieben und Stunden langes hin un her konfiguriere. Wenns so passt, dann lasse ich die Kiste jetzt auch bald bauen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Um hier zu einem Abschluss zu kommen. Änderungen an meinem beschrieben PC System:
> 
> 
> 1.Intel Core i7 3770K 4x3.50GHz So1155 Box Ivy Bridge
> ...


Beim i7 würde ich die Nummer kleiner wählen, das Geld in eine 670 oder 680 GTX stecken. Ich persönlich schwöre auf Asus MB, hab aber auch schon einige GB Boards verbaut und hier gibts nichts zu meckern.

Festplatte würde ich eine Spinpoint nehmen ... gibts auch in der Eco Ausführung. Welche SSD hast du eigentlich genau gewählt?


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Februar 2013)

Phisicals schrieb:


> Glaube ich aber kaum das in 10 Jahren noch eine 600 Reihe relevant sein wird  Ich möchte, das dieses System 3 Jahre zuverlässig seinen Dienst verrichtet. Danach lasse ich mich gerne erneut inspirieren, aber für diese Wochen reicht es mir echt.
> Zig Händler angeschrieben und Stunden langes hin un her konfiguriere. Wenns so passt, dann lasse ich die Kiste jetzt auch bald bauen.



Lass ruhig, sieht für mich gut aus. 

Ich würde auch keine extra Garantie für 5, oder gar 10 Jahre erwerben, da ich meine Grafikkarte meistens im 2-Jahres-Turnus austausche...trotzdem bin ich ein Freund von EVGA, denn die 3 Jahre Standardgarantie sind sicherlich nicht zu verachten.

Zu Deiner Festplatte: Ich habe auch WDs verbaut und hatte die Black getestet - war mir persönlich zu laut. Da ich beim Arbeiten am Rechner v.a. Wert auf eine leise Geräuschkulisse lege, habe ich sie gegen die Blue getauscht. Das nur als Anmerkung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

Die Black ist auch nicht schneller als die Blue, würde auch ne Blue nehmen, wenn es die bei deinem Shop gibt.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Die Blue gibt es aber nur in 1TB. Ich brauche 2-3TB, leise sollte Sie in jedem Fall sein. Und von WD möchte ich auch ungerne weg, da ich selbst nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ist die black wirklich so "laut"?


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche SSD hast du eigentlich genau gewählt?



Samsung 840 Pro Series natürlich 
So in allem bis aus die zweite Platte sollte noch geklärt werden. Oder muss ich jetzt noch ne Barracuda holen und von WD etwa weg. Ich habe zu viele Daten und bin eigentlich auf 2-3TB angewiesen. Sicherlich könnte ich mir auch ne Drobo neben den Rechner stellen, aber da kann man dann gleich die Musik auf laut stellen um das Geräusch zu übertönen. Leise möchte ich bauen. Und habe mich so auch orientiert.

PS: Barracuda dreht auch nur mit 5.400 in der Minute!

Vor- und Nachteile von Samsung Barracuda Spinpoint 2TB (ST2000DL004)


+Sehr Leise!
+Sehr schnell
+Bis zu 120/130 MB/s


-Kein Sata-3
-Firmware Update Pflicht sonst Datenverlust möglich


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2013)

An sich tun sich die modernen Festplatten nix, Seagate, Toshiba, WD...  is an sich egal. Aber die Black können halt echt recht laut sein, meine hat den ganzen PC zum Brummen gebracht, die hab ich irgendwann entnervt als externe Platte umgerüstet.


----------



## Phisicals (26. Februar 2013)

Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 3 TB entschieden. Dann kann es ja losgehen.


----------

